
(Virtually) No one should own an Echo or any other “voice assistant” product - walterbell
https://boingboing.net/2017/12/06/can-you-hear-me-now.html
======
blacksmith_tb
Dupe -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15852773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15852773)

------
colek42
I don't understand why this is such a big deal to people. Unless Amazon gets a
supeana they are not going to offer up anything to the feds. If you do
something that would warrant a supeana maybe you should keep Alexa out of your
home, and stop using your phone.

~~~
hlfcoding
Subpoena?

------
whoisjuan
It baffles me that people think their conversations about soup, traffic and
The Bachelor are worthy of protection.

~~~
Spivak
It baffles me that people think they shouldn't be protected by default.

~~~
colek42
In the US they are. The 4th amendment protects citizens from information like
this from being disclosed without a court order. It is in Amazon's best
interest to protect their users information, unless a court order tells them
to disclose it.

~~~
bfuller
Secret courts? Gag orders? I really want to believe

